# Mitsubishi XL5950



## Grog12 (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone have any knowledge on the inner workings of this projector?

Specifically if there's any redundancy on the inside to prevent power surges?

Mine has been bricked do to a transformer restart by the power company (don't ask why it wasn't on a surge protector if I knew the answer to that question I'd have the culprit hanging by his toes).

1. Yes I've read the manual.

2. Yes I've called customer service.

3. Yes its plugged in, turned on ect with all appropriate covers locked down.


----------



## JohnHartman (Oct 14, 2009)

Are you getting any indicator lights at all when it is plugged in?


I have several different Mitsi projectors installed at work and they have never been unplugged during building powerdowns, (they were not under my pervue at that time) and have never been damaged by a re-start.

Yours does not sound happy at all.


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nope no lights period...it is a brick. It will be going to the service center just looking to see if anyone knows a little more about them.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 15, 2009)

Unfortuneately, there are too many things that could be wrong at this point. Personally, I haven't looked at the guts of that model, but since you already have plans on sending it out, that is probably best anyway.


----------

